# Power Supply Works in One PC, Not Another



## Judkinsa (Oct 23, 2011)

Howdy! First-time poster here, as I'm registering for the specific purpose of asking this question.

I purchased a Coolmax CUL-750B 750w PSU from Newegg along with the rest of a build for a PC. When I received everything and got it put together, I received no power; no PSU fan movement, no CPU fan movement, no light on the mobo, nothing. I tried for hours to make sure that I didn't have my Power SW connector in the wrong jack, but when I plugged in my old AGI 350w PSU it started right up. I had assumed the PSU was DOA from Newegg, so I sent it back and got issued a replacement. I tried this one with the same results as the first one; the Coolmax PSU doesn't work, but the AGI PSU starts right up. I was willing to chalk this up to a second DOA PSU, but I decided to try the Coolmax in my old PC where the AGI PSU came from and sure enough it started right up. I set the PSUs up the same way, and they are both going into the same power outlet and everything. I just don't get what could be the problem. Any help is appreciated, but I'd prefer it get a bit "dumbed-down" as I'm not incredibly tech-savvy. Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

whats the full specs of the system

coolmax power supplies are crap and so is your AGI. You should always run a good brand of power supply.


----------



## Judkinsa (Oct 23, 2011)

Full list of hardware:

XCLIO A380COLOR Fully Black 1.0 mm SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Seagate Barracuda Green ST2000DL003 2TB 5900 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

HIS H687FN1GD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

COOLMAX CUL-750B 750W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.91 SLI/Crossfire ready Modular and Compatible with Core i3/i5/i7 Power Supply

MSI 880GM-E41 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9Q-16GBXL

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX

MASSCOOL Fanner-420 Thermal Grease

SONY Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DDU1681S-0B - OEM

All links taken directly from Newegg. Let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you pull the CMOS battery for 30 seconds so your BIOS resets back to its default settings?

It's probably not the PSU if it works on one mobo but not the other. The BIOS of your newer board for whatever reason is telling the PSU not to start. You need to find that reason. Refer to the motherboard manual of your newer mobo.

I agree about the quality of that PSU and if you can return it for higher quality unit.


----------



## Judkinsa (Oct 23, 2011)

I did try resetting the CMOS battery, but I suppose I can try that again. Also, the manual for the mobo is incredibly disheartening, as it really does not have much information regarding anything technical about it. I can look around online for some results though. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If a PSU works in one PC it should work in another.
However, you need to replace that very poor quality PSU with a good quality 650W SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair.
Try removing two of the 4GB RAM sticks. No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB. Filling all the RAM slots can cause problems.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you have access to a second PSU that you can use on your newer board?

Have you bench tested the mobo? Basically, take it out of the case and run it with the bare essentials.


----------



## Judkinsa (Oct 23, 2011)

Tyree, I have tried removing all but one of the RAM sticks and that did not help the situation.

David Mo, unfortunately I do not have access to a second PSU. I have bench-tested the mobo and it powered on fine with the old PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont try the 350w agi psu again on that system otherwise you will damage something because your graphics card requires a minimum of 600w to run.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you getting a POST beep? Pull everything, except for the PSU of course and see if you even get a beep. And yes, use the 750 watt PSU that you have to do this.

Do this with the board out of the case as well. You are not laying the board on the static bag or anything else that conducts electricity are you?


----------



## Judkinsa (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright, update:

I tried everything mentioned in this thread, along with just disassembling and reassembling the build and the good news is the power supply does in fact work. However, the next problem is that my motherboard will not post, however I will take that to the proper section. Thank you.


----------



## Judkinsa (Oct 23, 2011)

*Motherboard not posting correctly*

Hello everyone. Earlier today I was having a problem with my power supply not starting, and now I'm having a problem with my motherboard not posting, as I get no display from my monitor when the computer is turned on, and get no beeping noise from the motherboard on start-up. I have the 24-pin connecter in right as well as the 4-pin that goes in near the CPU. I get a blue light on the mobo and the CPU-fan spins properly so I'm assuming it gets power. I have tried re-seating the RAM, removing all but two and then later one RAM stick, I have tried removing the video card. The CPU and heat sink/fan are in correctly, and I have tried running it without any drives attached. Also made sure I have the PC connected properly to the monitor and verified that the cable is good. I have no idea what else I can try. Ideas? Thanks!

Also, here's the build-list:

Full list of hardware:

 XCLIO A380COLOR Fully Black 1.0 mm SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case

 Seagate Barracuda Green ST2000DL003 2TB 5900 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

 HIS H687FN1GD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

 COOLMAX CUL-750B 750W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.91 SLI/Crossfire ready Modular and Compatible with Core i3/i5/i7 Power Supply

 MSI 880GM-E41 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

 G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9Q-16GBXL

 AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX

 MASSCOOL Fanner-420 Thermal Grease

 SONY Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DDU1681S-0B - OEM

All links taken directly from Newegg. Let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard not posting correctly*

put a 80+ quality 750/850w in it

coolmax are not quality units

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't start new threads on the same problem

threads merged


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Try removing the CMOS battery for 5 mins and replace. You will then have to enter BIOS and change the time and date to present as well as any other setting you had previous and as dai stated, coolmax are not quality units.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Judkinsa said:


> Alright, update:
> 
> I tried everything mentioned in this thread, along with just disassembling and reassembling the build and the good news is the power supply does in fact work. However, the next problem is that my motherboard will not post, however I will take that to the proper section. Thank you.


It was never doubted that the PSU worked but is is very poor quality and not sufficient for your hardware.


----------

